# Egress, unfinished basement, Bilco hatch door OK



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

I know it varies place by place, but in your jurisdiction, if plans for a new build on full unfinished basement are submitted showing ordinary no-well windows, and a Bilco hatch, stairs, and door, does the door permit things to be OK, egress-wise?


----------



## Timo (Nov 22, 2006)

UpNorth said:


> I know it varies place by place, but in your jurisdiction, if plans for a new build on full unfinished basement are submitted showing ordinary no-well windows, and a Bilco hatch, stairs, and door, does the door permit things to be OK, egress-wise?


Yes.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We use the wellcraft 2060 to meet egress.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

The Bilco works here in NY. If there is a bedoom in the basememt an additional egress must be present in the bedroom.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If its going to be any bedroom areas then check your local codes for the window sizing. Had a few problems lately with building inspectors saying windows were to small and had to be 5.7sqft to be bedrooms in a house that was built in 1975 and 2 rooms had always been bedrooms. Was told that because I put new drywall up that I needed to increase window size to meet code for them to be bedrooms. Customer just said they would class them as office then turn them back to bedrooms after it had passed final.

What was crazy was I asked him if a window could be 10" tall yet be wide enough to meet the 5.7sqft figure and he said yes. Some of the building inspectors ain't got a clue so make sure you check these codes your self.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

To clarify, this is a new build. The basement is within the poured concrete foundation. Plans show no partition walls. Details show no finish or facing of any kind on the bare concrete walls. They also show no finish on the ceiling, nor is any required by local code. The only thing in the basement, accessed from above by a set of unfinished "basement" stairs, are mechanicals, the WH and HVAC unit, well tank, and sump pit. The mechanicals are not behind walls. There are no "rooms" in this basement; it is wide open.

The owner intends some of the space to be used for a shop, and in that end of the basement, there are windows shown on plan, but not at egress size.

The Bilco hatch, steps, and door will be the owner's means of getting materials and equipment in and out of the shop, without the need to do it through the house above and down the basement stairs.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

UpNorth said:


> I know it varies place by place, but in your jurisdiction, if plans for a new build on full unfinished basement are submitted showing ordinary no-well windows, and a Bilco hatch, stairs, and door, does the door permit things to be OK, egress-wise?


You regularly make posts like this. Why?

It's irrelevant what's approved in my area. Ask your AHJ.


----------



## UpNorth (May 17, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> You regularly make posts like this. Why?
> 
> It's irrelevant what's approved in my area. Ask your AHJ.


Not my AHJ (mine has no plans review, performs no inspections, and does not require a permit for any kind of inside-the-home remodeling, including a total gut.) This discussion relates to a situation a long two days drive from where I live.

The AHJ in q farms out its plans review to various people, and it varies. Same for inspection. They have a reputation for being imprecise, and acting strangely.

I had an occasion for another client to ask this AHJ whether they permitted PEX plumbing, because their local code did not specifically prohibit it. They quickly called a board meeting and rewrote their code to disallow PEX. Stuff like that.

So consider this a conversation. OK? Sorry you were offended.

See this discussion. I do not see a remark like yours in three pages of posts. http://tinyurl.com/7z3ddc8


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

UpNorth said:


> So consider this a conversation. OK? Sorry you were offended.


Not offended per se; just don't see the point. Unless you have grand plans to completely level the playing field across the nation (ain't gonna happen), the local AHJ is always going to have the final word--particularly if they have chosen to enact regulations more stringent than "national" code.

So what _is_ the point?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I have not yet had to deal with this issue here but I would have to say that as long as the Bilco door complies with the 5.7 sq. ft. clear area requirement for a non-finished basement according to IRC 2009, they would have to allow it.
Unless they made a special case of your situation, which it sounds like they may be prone to doing.

Andy.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We use the wellcraft 2060 to meet egress.


What this guy said would meet all codes and be much cheaper. :thumbsup:


----------

